# How to: galaxy s I9000 übertakten mit setcpu



## Jägermaister (4. Dezember 2010)

*How to: galaxy s I9000 übertakten mit setcpu*

nabend,
ich habe mir setcpu runtergeladen und mein handy ist auch gerootet. nur kann ich mit setcpu nicht höher takten als die 1000mhz welche standard sind. kann mir jemand erklären wie das funktioniert?
habe froyo (2.2) installiert.
mfg


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: How to: galaxy s I9000 übertakten mit setcpu*

Les das Mal, könnte dein Problem sein.
SetCPU fürs Milestone - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: How to: galaxy s I9000 übertakten mit setcpu*

Du brauchst einen Kernel der OC unterstützt z.B. : [KERNEL][OC-UV-TINYRCU-BFQ-ZRAM] Super Optimized Kernel(4_4_4_FIX)(2010-12-03) - xda-developers ,
[Kernel][28th-Nov] YA-OK! Yet-another Optimised Kernel (v1.40 Added BFQ) - xda-developers oder 
[Kernel][2.6.32][OC/UV][Up to 1.4ghz configurable][2nd Dec][Froyo][Fast Scaling] - xda-developers.

Wobei ich persönlich vom ersten Abstand nehmen würde bei allem was nach 4.2 kam , der Dev hat dann angefangen viel zu viel Spannung zu geben und es ist alles unstable geworden. Den 2. hab ich nie getestet , der 3. läuft recht gut und auf dem basieren alle OC Kernels momentan.

Aber bevor du was installierst antworte mir in dem andren Thread , abhängig davon könnten sich Lagfix und neuer Kernel nicht vertragen ^^.


----------

